# kidding soon?



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a very pregnant Boer goat, she has at least 2 maybe 3 kids in their, she's been getting up and down, digging and making a grunting noises, and her udders are filled and tight, she has no other signs, does this mean she'll kid soon?? My other 2 had no labor signs they just kinda went off and had their babies. The pictures was taken today


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is definitely getting there!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

If she has that many signs I would certainly stick her in the kidding stall if you have one. But in those pics it doesn't look like she has a huge udder... it could just be me.


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

Any guesses as to how much longer? We don't her conception date as we bought her pregnant, they told us the beginning of march definitely way off lol


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

well her udder will need to be a bit bigger but some does wont get a strutted udder until they go into labor so just watch her if you notice some stringy amber colored mucus comeing out of her vulva expect kids VERY soon


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

Heres an up close picture of her udder


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Also watch for her mucous plug. It will be white, usually just a little bit of stuff coming out of her vulva. If that has not come out yet I wouldn't worry much, but if you see a big long string of any kind of discharge expect kids soon. Happy Kidding!

ETA: Her udder does look pretty big. Can you pinch skin? If not her udder is tight, and she should have them soon!


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

No can't pull any skin, udder is definitely tight. No mucous as of yet


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I would put her in the kidding stall now, if not VERY soon. Usually they get tight right before they kid. Sometimes you won't notice mucous either, so if you have a kidding stall herd her up in it.  Good luck!

I am guessing buck/doe twins...


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

I want a doe so bad! Already had 2 bucks this season.


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

She doesn't have a swollen vuvula like my other 2 did


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm worried since shes still pregnant when I bought her in January, they told me she was due at the end of February, to early March now with March ending and still no kids I'm worried. The breeders were very adamant about the birthing date....what should I do now? She's very uncomfortable and miserable I hate seeing her this way.


----------

